# Fromm gold LBP or regular puppy?



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

We just got a puppy who is 8 weeks old and our vet recommended the Fromm Gold Large Puppy (blue bag). I know a lot of people on here use the regular puppy food (pink bag).


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

Havent started mine on it yet, but i have a bag of the Pink being delivered this week. Others on this forum suggested it over the Blue.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

I've just recently began the process of transitioning from purina puppy to the blue bag.. I also noticed a lot of people feeding their dogs the pink one as well, but I think I'll have a conversation with the vet before I decide to switch.. with so much information I've read over the past few days, it was hard enough deciding on the Fromm over orijen and acana, let alone trying to decide between LB and regular. If someone could actually simply state why they chose the pink over the blue I would appreciate it as well!


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

JessCDoyle said:


> with so much information I've read over the past few days, it was hard enough deciding on the Fromm over orijen and acana, let alone trying to decide between LB and regular.


Exactly...and those are the same 3 i was looking at.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

JessCDoyle said:


> If someone could actually simply state why they chose the pink over the blue I would appreciate it as well!


Most probably go w/ the pink bag (27/18) because it has more protein and fat than the LBP (23/12). A puppy needs protein & fat to grow.


EDIT: I was looking at the wrong bag. The LBP is 26/14.


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> Most probably go w/ the pink bag (27/18) because it has more protein and fat than the LBP (23/12). A puppy needs protein & fat to grow.


I also just came across this: Feeding Large Breed Puppies | IVC Journal

"Most nutritionists recommend that large, fast growing puppies eat diets containing at least 30% protein and 9% fat (dry matter basis). The calcium content should be around 1.5% (or 3 grams/1,000 kcal). Diets may have nutrient contents that vary from this guideline and still be appropriate, but you can’t know for sure without in-depth analysis."

& "Dietary recommendations for large breed puppies

1. Make sure the diet is complete and balanced for “all life stages” according to AAFCO guidelines, or if homemade, has been analyzed by a veterinary nutritionist. 2. Diets that have been tested in feeding trials are preferred to those that have been formulated according to AAFCO guidelines only. 3. Never free feed. 4. Keep the puppy lean (4/9 or 5/9). 5. Look for these guidelines: a. A dry matter content of about 30% protein, 9% fat, 1.5% calcium and 0.8% to 1% phosphorus. The calciumhosphorus ratio should be between 1:1 to 1.3:1. b. If the diet deviates from these guidelines, refer back to #1-4."

So according to Fromm's blue LB- it's 28.53/15.75 with 1.08 calcium and 1.02 phosphorus

and the pink is 30.64/19.87 with calcium being 1.47 and phosphorus being 1.14


So it does seem that the pink bag is the way to go, and now I feel bad for not picking the appropriate one to begin with although I'll keep it in mind and switch from the blue to pink for the next bag. I just don't get why they market the blue, that has less of what they need for it to be better for LB?


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Unless it's the less amount of calcium, and the protein and fat levels are "close/good enough"? which with reading makes me think that's the case...

I feel like I'm back in university with this research lol

EDIT: Saw a post which is based on a bunch of articles and the summary was this: The most important tenets of large breed nutrition are to keep the puppy lean during the growth period and to feed foods that have a calcium level near 1% (dry diets).
Calcium levels over 1.3 % in a dry food are likely approaching or above the safe upper limit for growth. Since there is no benefit to feeding these higher calcium products to a growing large breed and there may well be risk to the developing skeleton, IMHO they should not be fed during the growth period of a large/giant breed puppy.


I know I'm kind of overtaking this thread, and although the protein/fat content of the pink bag seems to be better, I think I'll stick with the blue one for now and see how she does on it and go on from there.


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

Bummer!!! I didn't think I'd get any more responses so I went ahead and ordered the blue bag (5# bag) this morning. Would I need to transition if I moved over to the pink bag after the blue was gone? Or should I just stick with the blue bag since I started it? With her latest growth spurt I was thinking maybe she needed to be on a food geared more toward fast growth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## B&K (Feb 10, 2013)

maybe they can switch it for u if not shipped already


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Honestly, I jumped to the conclusion based on popularity that I should've went with the pink bag. But really going into a bunch of other sources I think I'll stick with the blue to limit the calcium. If I find that her stools continue to stay soft (as they are right now with transitioning) then I may look into Orijen instead with much higher protein and max calcium being 1.5% which I'm iffy about.. I'm just going to hope she likes the blue and it works well and I don't have to worry about this anymore til we switch to adult!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I would say just stick with the LB and you will both be fine. 
I do feed the pink bag, but my boys needed a higher fat food and they are not Goldens.


----------



## Mom28kds (Mar 8, 2013)

dogloverforlife said:


> I would say just stick with the LB and you will both be fine.
> I do feed the pink bag, but my boys needed a higher fat food and they are not Goldens.


I think I will. Thanks. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

JessCDoyle said:


> Honestly, I jumped to the conclusion based on popularity that I should've went with the pink bag. But really going into a bunch of other sources I think I'll stick with the blue to limit the calcium. If I find that her stools continue to stay soft (as they are right now with transitioning) then I may look into Orijen instead with much higher protein and max calcium being 1.5% which I'm iffy about.. I'm just going to hope she likes the blue and it works well and I don't have to worry about this anymore til we switch to adult!


 I called Fromm's prior to starting this food and they adamantly expressed the use of their large breed puppy (blue bag) I think you will find the people using the pink bag on here are not feeding it to their golden retrievers, but are a multi-dog home with other breeds.


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Either one is perfectly fine. People are feeding their Golden Puppies Fromm Surf and Turf and that has more protein / fat than the pink puppy bag.


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

RichsRetriever said:


> Either one is perfectly fine. People are feeding their Golden Puppies Fromm Surf and Turf and that has more protein / fat than the pink puppy bag.


 I would really take the advice of the company manufacturing the the food as to what they recommend for a specific breed / age. I just think they have a better handle on the nutritional values of their own specific product and application.
Its true people feed their dogs all kinds of inapropreate food and they seem to do just fine..........but with the relatively large investment I have made in this dog and the cost of veterinary care, I'm not taking any chances with his health or long term well being,.....and nutrition is a key component in avoiding many health related issues.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pink bag because if the protein- fat levels as others have mentioned. 5 # won't last a golden long so you van to pink next time if you'd like.


----------

